# Arrived in Dubai Monday from UK, Job withdrawn on Wednesday!



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey guys.

So I arrived here this monday just gone from the UK, the past month at home my company had flown me out, had interview, and an offer followed. So I made the full preperations to relocated to Dubai. Quit my job, Rented my flat out in UK, Sold alot of my things, TV, Sofa, Bedroom furniture, xbox, iphone etc etc.

Called in to the office yesterday, and due to a downturn in work, my job offer has been withdrawn. So I am stranded in Dubai, nothing to go back to, and no job here! I am not bitter with the company. Nothing they can do!

But any advice is welcome, especially if any of you work for a company looking to employee a HR Professional.

I do not want to go home!!!

Help!


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

hard luck dude, that really is a bummer. i am awaiting docs for my visa to get processed and hearing way too many of these stories, crapping myself.


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

zebedee said:


> hard luck dude, that really is a bummer. i am awaiting docs for my visa to get processed and hearing way too many of these stories, crapping myself.


I almost sensed it coming too. Gonna try and stay positive. Still better here than the UK! I hope!


----------



## Abe (Nov 12, 2008)

Larks01 said:


> I almost sensed it coming too. Gonna try and stay positive. Still better here than the UK! I hope!


Sorry to hear that...

I've heard of a couple of people who went through the same situation, spent some time looking for another job and were successful finding something. Hit up the staffing firms and spend the next couple of weeks looking. Try Abu Dhabi as well. Good luck...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi larks

so sorry to hear about your situation. unfortunately this has been happening lately. 

stay positive, you are already here so that counts a lot to find another job! it will make it much easier for you to go to interviews and all that

you are an HR professional so you know what it takes to find a job!! polish your resume, pester people on email and phone, and you will make it happen.

good luck


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that! As others have said (and you do come across as someone with a positive attitude), use the time you have here to contact recruiters and get your CV across to as many potential employers as possible. If you put your mind to it and stay positive, I'm sure that you will be able to get a new job soon! Best of luck!


----------

